# Pictures Breakfast fasting in Saudi Arabia



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Pictures Breakfast fasting in Saudi Arabia
In the month of Ramadan to meet people all the food and one
Poor and the rich and great and small
Saudi and Indian and African and European food and one
pictures of assembly
Knowing that people do not eat from 5 am to 7 pm
Free food


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....amazing........ :greengrin: that is alot of people and food.... :thumbup:


----------



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you
And you are welcome in Saudi Arabia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome.....and thank you :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness....it looks like a massive "picnic"! Alot of food there :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh wow!


----------



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you
Meals are held each day for the poor
And continue for a period of 30 days per year
The month of Ramadan


----------

